# Wanted, old steel racing drop bars like the ones pictured..



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 5, 2015)

Anyone got some bars like these floating around in the spares they could part with?
I will be re-chroming them so as long as they are straight, the condition of the finish does not matter.    Not sure on the diameter I need, but it's to fit a 1930's bike... 

Love the curves!

regards
Gavin


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 5, 2015)

Cropped the two upper pictures as on my screen I could not see the bars fully!


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 5, 2015)

third time lucky! 
I reviewed the post that time to make sure it was right...
Should have done that the first time.
You live and learn... yeah, ok... I JUST live... 
regards
Gavin


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2015)

What width (center to center- of bar) and how much drop-in inches?


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 5, 2015)

bricycle said:


> What width (center to center- of bar) and how much drop-in inches?




Now they are both EXCELLENT questions!   I am not really sure.. it was more a matter of what looked right.
But at a guess, by waving my hands around in the air with a tape measure (hardly scientific) about 19.5 inch wide?? Plus or minus an inch or so... as for the drop I really don't know.

BUT I will know the right bars when I see them!   It's the curve and line I am after more than anything. 
regards
Gavin


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2015)

37ccmflyte said:


> Now they are both EXCELLENT questions!   I am not really sure.. it was more a matter of what looked right.
> But at a guess, by waving my hands around in the air with a tape measure (hardly scientific) about 19.5 inch wide?? Plus or minus an inch or so... as for the drop I really don't know.
> 
> BUT I will know the right bars when I see them!   It's the curve and line I am after more than anything.
> ...




OK...I go hunt!


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 5, 2015)

bricycle said:


> OK...I go hunt!




Don't forget to take a map, good solid shoes, some extra water and a butterfly net!


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 6, 2015)

37ccmflyte said:


> third time lucky!
> I reviewed the post that time to make sure it was right...
> Should have done that the first time.
> You live and learn... yeah, ok... I JUST live...
> ...




Like so?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 6, 2015)

37ccmflyte said:


> Don't forget to take a map, good solid shoes, some extra water and a butterfly net!




sorry, couldn't locate any spares sir.... bri.


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 6, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Like so?



Very much like so... are they available or are you just showing me what to aim for!


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 6, 2015)

bricycle said:


> sorry, couldn't locate any spares sir.... bri.




Well I hope it was productive anyway and you found a bunch of things for had forgotten you even had!!
Thanks for taking the time to go on the great handlebar hunt of 2015!


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 6, 2015)

37ccmflyte said:


> Very much like so... are they available or are you just showing me what to aim for!




Yes available, go to my picture album for more pics.


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 6, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> Yes available, go to my picture album for more pics.



E-mail sent direct. Thanks!


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 6, 2015)

37ccmflyte said:


> Very much like so... are they available or are you just showing me what to aim for!



 i have bar like pictured on your crown bike they need chrome $20 shipping ?????


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 6, 2015)

Decathlete said:


> i have bar like pictured on your crown bike they need chrome $20 shipping ?????



Can you please send a few pictures of your bars to me at gavinnz@xtra.co.nz
Thanks!


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 6, 2015)

$20 plus shipping they need chrome


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 6, 2015)

Decathlete said:


> View attachment 241344 $20 plus shipping they need chrome




Thanks so much for posting but they are not quite what I was after.   Not quite the right curve and a bit to straight in the middle.... DAMN, I am a picky bastard ha???


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 7, 2015)

Well.... had one set of bars not quite the right shape... (picky picky picky) and a PERFECT shaped set that were to good (hence expensive) to remove the grips and chrome them...
So I am still looking for a bare set of nice curved drop bars.  They must be out their somewhere crying out to be chromed and put into service again!
Regards
Gavin


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Oct 10, 2015)

Still looking for a set of handlebars this shape but without grips and ready for re chroming!


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 11, 2015)

a guy on cabe now, that wanted racing handlebars, some answered with 3 sets for sale.


----------

